# CD Präsentation mit Originalphotos



## captainbluebear (10. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
nach einigen netten Bearbeitungs- und Sortierausflügen war ich nun soweit eine einfache PräsentationsCD erstellen zu wollen. Alles ganz prima mit den Galerien, Diashows, Photobüchern usw. usw. Aber gibt es auch irgendeine Möglichkeit eine PräsentationsCD zu erstellen, die eine Album- oder Diashow-Sortierung brennt und die Photos in Originalgröße beibehält. Alles wird irgenwie in PDFs, Video oder sonst ein online-fähiges Format down-skaliert. Das Ergebnis ist dann entsprechend. Sicher darf ich in der Photoshop-Gemeinde kaum erwähnen, daß dies 2 Klicks unter Picasa sind und fertig ist eine solche CD mit Viewer und allem Drum und Dran. Vielleicht sehe ich auch den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, aber ich hab nirgends einen Hinweis auf dieses Urbedürfnis gefunden. Oder bin allein auf weiter Flur mit diesem Wunsch. Behelfe mir nun mit Export und Cd-Erstellung unter Picasa. So hält sich aber die Begeisterung in sehr runster-skalierten Grenzen.
Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.
so long


----------



## Ch (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

suche mal bei Google nach Batchconverter jpg to avi. Dort findest du genug, wenn deine Bilder fortlaufend nummeriert sind, kannst du daraus leicht ein Video erstellen und auf CD brennen. Die Qualität bestimmt du natürlich selber. FFMPEG kann sowas z.B.(gibt es auch als GUI für Windows)

Gruss


----------



## captainbluebear (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Tipps, aber eigentlich möchte ich gar nichts von jpg nach avi konvertieren, oder sonst irgendwelche Konvertierungen machen, ich möchte nur ein mit Photoshop zusammengestelltes Album oder Diashow oder wie man die Dinger auch immer nennen möchte "as it" auf eine CD brennen mit zugehörigem Viewer (egal welcher). Also Reihenfolge (und vielleicht sogar Übergänge und Arrangements) auf CD und Photos im Originalformat erhalten, so wie auf Festplatte. Nichts konvertieren oder skalieren, einfach so wie's ist, nichts ändern.
Wenn's mit Photoshop nicht geht, dann ist es so, ok, aber ich wollte wenigstens mal fragen, irgendwie finde ich meine Anforderung recht simpel und dachte deswegen ich bin einfach zu blöd.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Einfach mal ganz doof: Jeder DVD-Player oder Rechner hat ne Diashow.
Bilder auf DVD brennen und in den Player werfen, den Rest macht der.


mfg


----------



## captainbluebear (11. Februar 2009)

Jau, das ist richtig, muß man nur die Dateinamen so wählen, daß die Albumreihenfolge über die Dateinamensortierung erhalten bleibt. Geht, kein Problem, andere Arrangements bleiben zwar auf der Strecke, aber wenigstens die Reihenfolge bekommt man so hin. Entspricht aber irgendwie nicht meinen Erwartungen von Photoshop im Jahre 2009. Werde wohl meine Erwartungen runterkonvertieren müssen, dann ist alles wieder in bester Ordnung ;-)
Danke den Ratgebenden and sl


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Ohne Bearbeitung und Konvertierung wirst du nicht weit kommen.
PS ist ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und keine Diashow-Composing-Software.
Aber kannst ja für CS5 vorschlagen 

mfg


----------



## captainbluebear (11. Februar 2009)

Ok, wenn ich nun mal Resumee ziehe, dann ist es einfach so, daß mit PS zwar schöne Diashows erstellt werden können, diese aber immer zur Folge haben, daß dann auch, spätestens wenn man das Werk auf CD bannen will, die Bilder runterkonvertiert werden. Das dieses eine Gott-gebenes Naturgesetz von Diashows ist, ist nicht ganz richtig (höchstens eine Adobe-gegebene, wenngleich auf dem Markt Gott-ähnlich ;-) ). Picasa durchbricht dieses Gesetz. Hier liegt Picasa eindeutig vorn, bei fast allen anderen Bearbeitungen aber weit hinter PS, deswegen bin ich ja auch zu PS gekommen. So bleibt wohl nur ein Mix und die Vorfreude auf neue Versionen. Ist ja auch schon was ;-)
DANKE


----------

